# Help needed please



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I have a recording of Richard Strauss's Opera, die Frau ohne schatten but no libretto or translation. Anyone know of a link for an English translation please?


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

I found a download for only $5 if that is within your price range. If you have not already, I suggest you inquire on the Opera forum.


----------

